# A Day Out With Thomas



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 23, 2013)

Austin finally got to meet Thomas last weekend at a “Day out with Thomas” in Saint John, New Brunswick.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 23, 2013)

The New Brunswick Southern Railway was a class act providing GP38-2 #2319 to give Thomas some help along with three xCN xVIA CC&F Coaches.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 23, 2013)

The train boarded at the Long Wharf Cruise Ship Terminal just west of the former VIA Station site for the 5 km round trip to the Reversing Falls Bridge and back. Here there was a great view of a jet-boat in the rapids below. This is former CPR track and was the route of VIA’s Atlantic as it departed Saint John for Montreal until 1994.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 23, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 24, 2013)

:hi: Great Pics! My Grandaughter would love this! (Thomas comes here in Novemeber!)


----------



## rrdude (Aug 24, 2013)

And yet another Rail Fan is created...... Good form!


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aloha

Here are 2 of AU members with Thomas in Nevada,






A neighbor, Spence, Joe hesjn, and Me


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 24, 2013)

Is the "me" Thomas? :giggle:


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Aug 25, 2013)

Is there a schedule for Thomas? CJ


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 25, 2013)

Carolyn Jane said:


> Is there a schedule for Thomas? CJ


Here you go........

http://events.hitentertainment.com/ca/day-out-with-thomas/DOWT2013TourSchedule.pdf

http://events.hitentertainment.com/ca/day-out-with-thomas/


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 26, 2013)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Carolyn Jane said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a schedule for Thomas? CJ
> ...


Aloha

This link will get you US cities though early November.

http://events.hitentertainment.com/us/day-out-with-thomas/


----------



## TVRM610 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just an FYI,

There is a true steam Thomas that is based in Strasburg PA. He does travel to a few other locations, but I'm not sure which ones. ( I know Essex CT).


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 27, 2013)

Are you suggesting that the Thomas in the photos is not the real thing? Are you Doubting Thomas??


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 27, 2013)

TVRM610 said:


> Just an FYI,There is a true steam Thomas that is based in Strasburg PA. He does travel to a few other locations, but I'm not sure which ones. ( I know Essex CT).


Aloha

Strasburg built all 5, 2 are steam powered, one, powered never leaves Strasburg.The mockups do the most traveling.


----------



## TVRM610 (Aug 27, 2013)

GG1 - Strasburg did indeed build them all, however as far as I know there is only 1 steam Thomas. Now there is a narrow gauge Thomas, but it is also a push-pull.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 27, 2013)

TVRM610 said:


> GG1 - Strasburg did indeed build them all, however as far as I know there is only 1 steam Thomas. Now there is a narrow gauge Thomas, but it is also a push-pull.


Aloha

I do not remember the guys name from HIT Entertainment but when he was here at the Nevada Southern RR Museum for Thomas's first visit he is the one that told me there was 5, 2 steam and 3 mockups. They were debating another one, also powered. If they approved it construction would be in 2015. He did not think it would get the go ahead. Considering the financial results we may not have Thomas back. I do hope so because while it is a lot of work, seeing the kids see a full size Thomas is wonderful, marvelous, and just fun.


----------



## TVRM610 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes.. The Thomas events are super fun to see. I know Great Smoky Mountains Railway is not getting Thomas this year.... So maybe the events are not what they used to be?

I really think the HIT representative was confused. I'm not saying I know for 100% fact that there is only 1 steam Thomas, but anyone I've ever talked to has said it's 1 steam Thomas. If there was a second steam Thomas, it would still have to be based at Strasburg for servicing and maintenance.


----------

